# Early "presents" from the Ohio River



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

The river coughed up this 24" hybird and this 20 3/4" smallmouth yesterday. Any day with two fish ohios is a good day. The hybird put me over the edge for the master angler fish ohio award. I now have the hybird, the saugeye, the channel cat, and the freshwater drum. My dad caught the smallmouth so i can't claim the smallmouth yet. Still got a few days left this year so theres still a chance i will get the smallmouth.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

I cut our heads of as to remain incognito.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL on the picture crop but hey those are some nice fish.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice pair of fish. Anyone down there still pulling in catfish?


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I caught a nice cat yesterday...


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

thats one of the small ones we released. even if you crop off your heads you would not have been wearing shorts saturday on the river.


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

so you guys are asian... interesting


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice smallie.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

nice fish i like that smallie a lot i would mount that if i was you


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BMagill said:


> I caught a nice cat yesterday...


 RIGHHHHHT...


----------

